# 62 litre update



## Aqua360 (20 Mar 2016)

Hi all, couple of months old now 






2


----------



## SandstoneSturgeon (30 Mar 2016)

That is very impressive!  I love that red growth you have in there.  What kind of LED bar is that.  I have a Fluval 48" bar and that sucker is BRIGHT!!!  Yours looks great, though.  Nice job!


----------



## Aqua360 (30 Mar 2016)

SandstoneSturgeon said:


> That is very impressive!  I love that red growth you have in there.  What kind of LED bar is that.  I have a Fluval 48" bar and that sucker is BRIGHT!!!  Yours looks great, though.  Nice job!



thanks! 

It's this one

http://www.amazon.co.uk/AquarienEco...&qid=1459322563&sr=8-2&keywords=led+beamswork

I bought the 36-50 inch version for £43, and its been great; one or two members on here have questioned the specs on it, due to the great price, but in my experience (which is limited haha), it's really quite bright; I'm trimming plants every 2-3 days.

Only downside is that its an on-off-blue option switch, dimmer would be great; but at the end of the day, can't argue with the price!


----------



## Graham Bell (4 Apr 2016)

yes I have two of the biggest on my tank. and they work great


----------



## Aqua360 (1 May 2016)

Quick update guys, may break this down soon; so that I can scape the dennerle 50l scapers tank. 

Still battling algae here, but its been better lately


----------



## Manisha (10 Jul 2016)

Lovely tank, really nice growth - very lush! The dimensions of this tank are great - long & shallow. Are you the betta duo & trio owner Aqua 360? How many tanks are you running?


----------



## Aqua360 (11 Jul 2016)

Manisha said:


> Lovely tank, really nice growth - very lush! The dimensions of this tank are great - long & shallow. Are you the betta duo & trio owner Aqua 360? How many tanks are you running?



Yup, right now I have 6 tanks running; but I tend to chop and change a lot, so right now it's nano's.

The tank in this thread was broken down a few months back, really enjoyed it at the time; but I've been finding it so much easier to maintain smaller planted tanks; so that's the direction I've been going in


----------



## Manisha (11 Jul 2016)

6! That's a lot! I think smaller tank maintenance is easier to fit in around everyday activities - I really have to keep a block of hours to do all the maintenance on my 240l tank so I do get that ☺ Good going with the couple you've posted on here - looking great ☺


----------



## Aqua360 (11 Jul 2016)

Manisha said:


> 6! That's a lot! I think smaller tank maintenance is easier to fit in around everyday activities - I really have to keep a block of hours to do all the maintenance on my 240l tank so I do get that ☺ Good going with the couple you've posted on here - looking great ☺



I like that with the smaller tanks, I can easily do 50% water changes; and be mostly confident that i'll be avoiding nitrate creep or mostly other residuals, also helps greatly with the planted side of things with fertiliser 

I hope to reduce down again soon though, or mix it up so that I have a smaller corner tank, my betta tank (trio) and maybe sell on the duo.

The other ones aren't really tanks, I have a plastic low container for breeding betta's, and a cylinder for a female in holding. Then a small insularium I'm working on lol. Although I'm passionate about the hobby, I can sicken myself of it quite often lol; I'm sure many can relate!

Do you have any threads on your 240?


----------



## Manisha (12 Jul 2016)

I know! I have to leave it now and then too so I can very much relate. Respect to the pros with shops that don't have that option! But it is nice to own more than one tank - the variation can really add to the hobby 

A corner tank would be nice - though I've wondered if it would be tricky to aquascape?! 

No threads dedicated to my 240l tank as yet...though it's a frightful mess! I'd get kicked out of Ukaps! But I've messed around with it a lot & think it still needs a lot of work!


----------



## Aqua360 (13 Jul 2016)

Manisha said:


> I know! I have to leave it now and then too so I can very much relate. Respect to the pros with shops that don't have that option! But it is nice to own more than one tank - the variation can really add to the hobby
> 
> A corner tank would be nice - though I've wondered if it would be tricky to aquascape?!
> 
> No threads dedicated to my 240l tank as yet...though it's a frightful mess! I'd get kicked out of Ukaps! But I've messed around with it a lot & think it still needs a lot of work!



the Trigon 350 is certainly a pain, just too hard to work with, for me anyway.


----------

